# Bleed after norethisterone??



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Ive been taking norethisterone for nearly 3 weeks and today i have been given the go ahead to come off them so i can bleed and start stims.

How long does it take (or have taken you) to bleed once you have stopped the tablets?

Thanks


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey - I bled in about three - four days I think.  Some take a bit longer or even less but it shouldn't be too long.

Good luck


----------



## EvaWishing (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, I did two months worth of norethisterone. On the first cycle it took four days to get a bleed and on the second cycle it was three. Good Luck


----------



## Imhopeful (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi. I bled 5 days after stopping the tablets and lasted me the same 5 days as Af.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I've always been between 2-3 days, although I think once it was over 5 days.

Good luck honey!

Xxx


----------



## Molly1331 (Jan 14, 2011)

Three days usually here 
Best of luck   xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies,

Im really hoping it will take just 3 days as ive been waiting since november (initial consultation) to start! Im so impatient!!!

Xxx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi ladies 

Apologies for gate crashing this thread but I am getting myself into a panic (nothing new there!).  

We are starting our 2nd IVF cycle (the first in May ended in a m/c at 9 weeks).  I took my last norithisterone on Sunday (7 day dose of 3 a day) and am now waiting for a bleed to start my down regging injections.  I appreciate I am now only 2 days into the wait for my bleed yet on the last cycle I started bleeding the day after the last tablet.  Also, I have not had a period at all since my ERPC in June.  I very rarely have periods so am just wondering if something is going wrong!

Thanks x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Being really honest here honey, and I'm not a Doctor, but at this stage you have absolutely nothing to worry about at all. I have had Norethisterone loads of times (not just for IVF, but to start a period as I don't really have them properly, and to stop potential periods for holidays etc) and although I normally start 2 to 3 days afterwards, it's been over 5 days on at least one occasion that i can recall.

I know you are desperate to get started, but don't worry when there isn't a cause for concern - it's a stressful thing: I have found each cycle more stressful than the last!

The average is 2-5 days, but it can be up to 7 and even 10 on the odd occasion xxx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks cloudy, I'm just waiting for something to go wrong x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know, ive just been to the loo and im spotting so looks like AF is on her way! Im super shocked because i only came off the tablets on monday.

My body has a track record of playing nasty little games when it comes to my AF's and i can spot up to 10 days (not often) but i hope she is playing ball this tine round.


Eeeeek!!! So excited!!!!

Xx


----------

